# South Wales and M4 Cruise to ACE CAFE



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,
anyone fron South Wales AND along the M4 cruising to Ace Cafe ?

Can arrange pick up points at services along the way

Will post up details, times etc when interested people add to this thread

UPDATE 
meeting points and times 

*7.45am* Coldra , Newport (Mcdonalds)
*9.00am *leigh Delamare 
*10.00am* Reading Services 

The who's comming list  
Conlechi
Major Problem
Yelow Peril
o5prey
VicTT
Hectors House TBC
Rhod TT

Mark


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Mark defo coming on saterday  how about macdonalds car park at the coldra?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

yellow peril said:


> Hi Mark defo coming on saterday  how about macdonalds car park at the coldra?


 Yep sounds good Matt 

Will sort out time when we know who's comming , pick up points along M4 etc

Mark.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I was intending to go via A30, A303, M3, M25 and M4 but if nobody else is going my way I think I may go M5, M4 instead and meet up at the services.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

VicTT said:


> I was intending to go via A30, A303, M3, M25 and M4 but if nobody else is going my way I think I may go M5, M4 instead and meet up at the services.


 Great Idea 

Which services ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

conlechi said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > I was intending to go via A30, A303, M3, M25 and M4 but if nobody else is going my way I think I may go M5, M4 instead and meet up at the services.
> ...


Any one East of junction with M5. I'll fit in with any others who want to meet up at one of the services.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

VicTT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > VicTT said:
> ...


 Ok , will see who else is joining the M4 along the way and plan some times etc

Mark


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Coldra MaccyD's sounds good to me. I'm bound to bump into the Peril at J32 or thereabouts again!
O5prey, you still up for it? Let me know so we can pair up for the early part. Hope the missus is doing ok.


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

MajorProblem - Wife great thanks. meet you at Sarn Park if you want?

Will be there - hopefully travelling solo so I can enhoy the event! :evil:


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Major problem i will try and time it right. going to bring my old man this time, see if i can get the old codger off his triumph daytona and into a TT.
I think 65 is a bit old to be messing around on sports bikes.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, 65 is MUCH too old - tell him to give me the Triumph!
8)


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

come on the welsh TTers where are you????


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

where is the ace cafe?

also my car went in to the garage yest as engine light was on so drivin a fiesta now at the mo :lol:

hope to get it back asap


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm sure we'll keep our end up - even if there is only the 4 of us - come on all.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

VicTT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > VicTT said:
> ...


Hi Vic TT
How about Liegh Delamare Services near Junction 16 ?


----------



## Hectors-House (Jun 25, 2007)

conlechi said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


What time at Leigh Delamare Mark :?:

Not sure yet have to be a last minute thing :?

Any chance of a PM with your mobile 

Cheers Phil


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Leigh Delamere will be fine, although my map shows it near junction 17 [smiley=book2.gif]

About 0900? Or is that too early?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Leigh Delamere will be fine, although my map shows it near junction 17 [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> About 0900? Or is that too early?


 9 am sounds about right , will confirm times tomorrow when i know who's comming and where they are joining us 

yep Leigh Delamare between J16 and 17

See you Saturday

Mark.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Mark,

Any chance of you giving me a bell (I'll PM you my number) when you're approaching Reading Services (between J12 and 11)? I'll come and catch you all up  Any idea what sort of time you might be there?

Rhod


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> Mark,
> 
> Any chance of you giving me a bell (I'll PM you my number) when you're approaching Reading Services (between J12 and 11)? I'll come and catch you all up  Any idea what sort of time you might be there?
> 
> Rhod


Pm sent Rhod,

see you Saturday

Mark


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Mark
what time do we plan on meeting at the coldra? sorry to be impatient just i need to know because i gotta pick the old man up first and may not get chance to check the forum tonight


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

yellow peril said:


> Hi Mark
> what time do we plan on meeting at the coldra? sorry to be impatient just i need to know because i gotta pick the old man up first and may not get chance to check the forum tonight


 Hi Matt,
nothing wrong with being keen , i cant wait either :roll:

will be looking to leave the Coldra (McDonalds) at 8am ish so i will be there around 7.45

see you tomorrow, bright and Early 

Mark.


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

... MacD's it is for breakfast


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

Cheers guys
see you all in the morning, 05pry if your there before me get the brekky in


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

O5prey, guess we're aiming for getting to Sarn by 7.10 ish then? My timing may be a bit out as my head is full of polish/wax/leather conditioning fumes!!
:roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

See you all tomorrow guys 

Mark


----------



## chappers51 (Feb 12, 2007)

would love to come but i got to work got to catch up on the lamb we didnt kill coz of foot and mouth


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks for organising this cruise down to Ace, the events wouldnâ€™t be half as good without your support. I hope you enjoy your drive down in the summer sun and I look forward to seeing you all a little later on.

Have a safe journey

Tej


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who joined the cruise up to the Meet today and made it an enjoyable journey

See you all somewhere local soon

Mark.


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks Mark and everyone else - thoroughly enjoyed the day and the short drive down 

- although the drive home was a little longer - 1 hour to Chiswick roundabout


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

O5prey said:


> Thanks Mark and everyone else - thoroughly enjoyed the day and the short drive down
> 
> - although the drive home was a little longer - 1 hour to Chiswick roundabout


 Hi Alex ,

yep the traffic to that roundabout took forever  :evil:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Mark and everyone else for making me feel welcome.

Yup, that traffic to Chiswick was a real bu**er. Do the locals have to deal with that every day??

And to cap it all there was the congestion on the M5 as well; although not as bad as first thought from the warning signs on the M4. In fact the trip timing was quite good as the M5 south was very busy in the morning and M5 north busy in late afternoon - all that holiday change over day traffic. So I got away fairly lightly I think.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Mrs. Problem and I thoroughly enjoyed the day, thanks for your company guys. Mark, thanks for the organisation again.

O5prey, hope you weren't too badly beaten up when the missus found out about the flappy paddles? 

Peril, your dad is still cool enough to be riding a Triumph - he doesn't have to give it to me JUST yet!! 8)

(and yes, Chiswick is like that most days apparently!)


----------



## yellow peril (Jun 23, 2007)

hi all another great day out thanks to everyone involved.
Thanks to Mark for organising the cruise.
Thanks to Emyr and Lorraine for the pics from Donny.
Thanks to 05prey for providing us with the entertainment (flappy paddles and exhaust should he or shouldnt he)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,
just thought i would post this here so you will all get an email update via this topic :roll:

NEXT SOUTH WALES MEET 16th September

SEE http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=95789

hopefully see you all there

Mark.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Folks,
just thought i would post this here so you will all get an email update via this topic :roll:

NEXT SOUTH WALES MEET 16th September

SEE http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=95789

hopefully see you all there

Mark.


----------

